# Truck Payload



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> The long and short of it is I was trying to determine at what point one should stop testing the limits of a half ton and step it up to a larger vehicle. I've run the gamut of a one ton van to a passenger vehicle to a half ton truck.
> 
> I never tow anything so I figured anything larger than a 1/2 ton would be a waste, but all the junk, plus a cap and rack and passengers I'm flirting with the limit.


On half tons, a lot of times the limit is really set by the rear springs. Tow packages and off road packages gets you stiffer springs, but you can also go to a spring place and get them beefed up.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

True but that doesn't change the GVW of the truck, it will help with component wear, it will also give you a stiffer ride ect. I'd go with air bags before adding stiffer or more springs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would just ditch the Manny van and get a real truck.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would just ditch the Manny van and get a real truck.


The additional 15 grand and fuel consumption...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't you get the same engine in a 3/4 ton platform?

All the extra weight kills the economy too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Can't you get the same engine in a 3/4 ton platform?
> 
> All the extra weight kills the economy too.


The 3/4 ton trucks weight substantially more than the 1/2 tons and cost substantially more. I don't think it's in my best economical interests to purchase one. I'm not trying to keep up with Barri and Mike. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What kind of kpg's you getting?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What kind of kpg's you getting?


I'm mostly short trips in town, not much highway.

In the winter I will average 11-12mpg if the weather is really crappy. On the highway I will see 16mpg. Summer I will average 13.5 and see 16.5 on the highway.

On a bright sunny day, light tail win, cruising below 60mph I will get 18mpg.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You can get that or better with a 3/4 ton diesel. And the motor will last forever.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> The 3/4 ton trucks weight substantially more than the 1/2 tons and cost substantially more. I don't think it's in my best economical interests to purchase one. I'm not trying to keep up with Barri and Mike. :laughing:


Not sure I'd agree with you on the price part. 

http://m.shultswexford.com/Inventor...bgNdmCkWw?StockType=234&Make=Ford&Model=F-150

http://m.shultswexford.com/Inventor...Type=234&Make=Ford&Model=Super Duty F-350 SRW


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I price almost identical f150 and f350 about a year ago. Kept everything as close as I could get it spec wise and the f150 was about $300 more.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike-B said:


> Not sure I'd agree with you on the price part.
> 
> http://m.shultswexford.com/Inventor...bgNdmCkWw?StockType=234&Make=Ford&Model=F-150
> 
> http://m.shultswexford.com/Inventor...Type=234&Make=Ford&Model=Super Duty F-350 SRW


That HD truck is gorgeous.

I'm in Canada.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> You can get that or better with a 3/4 ton diesel. And the motor will last forever.


I will never get another diesel. It is the expensive stuff around the motor is the problem, cost per mile is much higher on newer diesels.

I still see many guys with newer diesels idling for long periods of time thinking they are like the older ones. They will be mighty surprised when they have egr failures and DPF failures.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I price almost identical f150 and f350 about a year ago. Kept everything as close as I could get it spec wise and the f150 was about $300 more.


If I price out a diesel dodge with exact same features the 3/4 is 22k more. Gasser vs gasser is about 15k dif.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> I will never get another diesel. It is the expensive stuff around the motor is the problem, cost per mile is much higher on newer diesels.
> 
> I still see many guys with newer diesels idling for long periods of time thinking they are like the older ones. They will be mighty surprised when they have egr failures and DPF failures.


I was reading the new emissions systems don't like idling, heck I use to leave my quantum idling overnight.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> You can get that or better with a 3/4 ton diesel. And the motor will last forever.


True and I have a soft spot for diesels, but the increase in purchase price, and locally diesel is around 15% more expensive.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> If I price out a diesel dodge with exact same features the 3/4 is 22k more. Gasser vs gasser is about 15k dif.



Weird. Must be different pricing up there or prices have jumped a lot. I was comparing fully loaded vs fully loaded though. The only way I was able to make the 3500 more money was add the diesel option.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Weird. Must be different pricing up there or prices have jumped a lot. I was comparing fully loaded vs fully loaded though. The only way I was able to make the 3500 more money was add the diesel option.


I'm not comparing fully loaded, just same trim levels.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I was reading the new emissions systems don't like idling, heck I use to leave my quantum idling overnight.



All diesels get something called cylinder wash down. its the reason remote start is not recommended on them. Ambulances have a gadget that keeps the revs high enough to keep the cylinders lubricated. 

I was planning on buying a diesel until I read about that issue. Some say it's a non issue some say it is an issue.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> All diesels get something called cylinder wash down. its the reason remote start is not recommended on them. Ambulances have a gadget that keeps the revs high enough to keep the cylinders lubricated.
> 
> I was planning on buying a diesel until I read about that issue. Some say it's a non issue some say it is an issue.


That's why the guys with VW rabbits would shove an ice scraper between the gas pedal and the dash to bring the idle up.

They burn so little fuel at idle they don't come up to temp, which leaves unburnt fuel to thin the oil.

That being said diesel engines last longer because the fuel helps lubricate the upper cylinder.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

How old of diesels are you looking at? Most have a high idle that kicks in when the temp is low enough, if they don't have it from factory, they can be added. Cylinder wash down is/was mostly caused by the extra fuel added to clean out the DPF's added, since they switched to DEF it's not an issue. Check your oil regularly and change it if you mysteriously start gaining oil, since it's not oil it's fuel.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> True and I have a soft spot for diesels, but the increase in purchase price, and locally diesel is around 15% more expensive.


Find a 7.3 with around 125k on the odometer


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Diesel will do better fuel wise carrying extra weight of tools. I bet my truck is close to 11k with plow on it and ballast in the back.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

1985gt said:


> How old of diesels are you looking at? Most have a high idle that kicks in when the temp is low enough, if they don't have it from factory, they can be added. Cylinder wash down is/was mostly caused by the extra fuel added to clean out the DPF's added, since they switched to DEF it's not an issue. Check your oil regularly and change it if you mysteriously start gaining oil, since it's not oil it's fuel.


Still an issue, a big one at that. egr valve will stick, dpf clogs Ambulances have high idle feature to idle at 1500


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Modern diesel engine exhaust systems seem overly complicated.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

rrk said:


> Ambulances have high idle feature to idle at 1500


They have the stock idle feature and a switch for high idle due to current demand.. The electrical consumption of the interior, exterior and warning lights can kill a battery charge of an idling ambulance very fast. Been that way since the late 80's early 90's when the ambulances became light shows.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

rrk said:


> Still an issue, a big one at that. egr valve will stick, dpf clogs Ambulances have high idle feature to idle at 1500


EGR delete


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

rrk said:


> Still an issue, a big one at that. egr valve will stick, dpf clogs Ambulances have high idle feature to idle at 1500


EGR's sticking isn't causing cylinder wash. That has a lot to do with short trips and not getting them warm enough, ditto with the DPF. 

Cylinder wash down can be prevented in anyway it occurs. 

Regular idle for long periods of time = Don't let it idle for ever

Warn out injectors = Take care of your stuff

Wash out or oil dilution from regen cycles = Don't make a lot of short trips and let it regen fully. or delete the emissions. 

Like anything else, take care of it and it will take care of you. Don't buy a diesel for short little trips to the store, they need to run to get to operating temp.

I have a 2008 GMC with a duramax, has a factory high idle, works real simple on the dash display I can click a few buttons and turn it off or on, if it's cold enough it will kick the high idle on until it's warm enough. High idle will run at 1300 or so RPMS depending on temp. Works real well, I wake up in the morning start my morning routine, about 5-10 minutes before I leave I hit the remote start button, walk out the door, unplug the block heater and pull out of the driveway.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

1985gt said:


> True but that doesn't change the GVW of the truck, it will help with component wear, it will also give you a stiffer ride ect. I'd go with air bags before adding stiffer or more springs.


The springs usually overload first, so you're hitting the stops. The next is usually the tires, so you convert over to duals.

No, it doesn't change the sticker GVW. If you have airbags on the back with a load, and have a problem, you have a big problem. Put them on the front for plowing is pretty normal, but a 1/2 ton does fine without them.

Yes, the drive train and suspension take more wear. IMO it's a bigger problem with auto transmissions than manual transmissions.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Are you looking new inner? Last time I looked a super duty was about 8k more than a half ton. 

I actually bought an rcmp truck at auction for $8k 
It had 150km its been a great truck. My wife drives it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> Are you looking new inner? Last time I looked a super duty was about 8k more than a half ton.
> 
> I actually bought an rcmp truck at auction for $8k
> It had 150km its been a great truck. My wife drives it.


I am, I'm tempted to pull the trigger on an EcoDiesel Outdoorsman, but it's got a piss-ant payload of 1300 pounds.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Isn't there a f150 ecoboost with a huge payload package?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> Isn't there a f150 ecoboost with a huge payload package?


Sure is but they get pretty poor mileage as well unless you are unloaded on the highway. I really like the interior of the ford.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get a sprinter


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Get a sprinter


I was seriously considering a 4x4 sprinter but a local company had 3 of them and they didn't last too long. They all had catastrophic failures and went back to Chevrolet vans.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Promaster


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Old short bus


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Promaster


They are FWD and Barri told me you can drive in snow with FWD.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I was seriously considering a 4x4 sprinter but a local company had 3 of them and they didn't last too long. They all had catastrophic failures and went back to Chevrolet vans.



The 4x4's only just come out a few weeks ago. I was about to put a down payment on one until I see they were $70k. Dealer here ordered 3 for one guy in this area and he got a couple extra. Mate took it for a test drive and said it was very nice.


----------



## Trimalot (Jul 18, 2015)

I've been looking into these to they get triple the mileage as my truck with the trailer hooked to it


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

1985gt said:


> I guess that movie reference was lost on you...


Me too. What's the movie?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Get a new Nissan truck with the 5.0 v8 cummins


I was all horny to get just that, but it's only available with a 5'7" box, and its the same price as a ram 2500 with the Cummins.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The fuel consumption tests show its not much different than the ram either.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

1985gt said:


> I guess that movie reference was lost on you...


Yuuuuuuup. What's from? Google has got nothin.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> The fuel consumption tests show its not much different than the ram either.


My friend has 3 new 3500 dodges with cummins in them on the road, towing and just driving around. 

He averages 11.8 mpg in all 3.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe the movie was step brothers.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Step brothers is correct


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

1985gt said:


> Step brothers is correct


Derp. Shoulda caught that. :whistling


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Definitely not for enticing children. ...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Strippers.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

A pole could be easily adapted to fit. One could even build a rich mahogany bar if they were so inclined. It's a blank canvas really.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My friend has 3 new 3500 dodges with cummins in them on the road, towing and just driving around.
> 
> He averages 11.8 mpg in all 3.


I just joined the club and got a 6.7.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Delete it right away unless it's under warranty


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I just joined the club and got a 6.7.


No pictures it didn't happen.

His milage was probably due to the 4.11 axle ratio. 

3.73's seem to be the sweet spot to me for economy and towing. 

My uncles f450 powerstroke has like 5.88's, it could pull a house off the foundation, but it gets about 7 mpg.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No pictures it didn't happen.
> 
> His milage was probably due to the 4.11 axel ratio.
> 
> ...


I got the 2500, I believe it's a 3.42 rear end with 4x4. Haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That ratio should get good economy in your commuter truck


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> I just joined the club and got a 6.7.


Congrats! :thumbsup:
Now to choose a rack system


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Philament said:


> Congrats!
> Now to choose a rack system


I'm thinking I'll swing by action and order a Kargo Master. So much for granite countertops...


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a gently used piece of plywood you can put mineral oil on.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> I got the 2500, I believe it's a 3.42 rear end with 4x4. Haven't picked it up yet.



What model did you get XLT, Lariat, King ranch?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

F'n exchange rate.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That truck could be had here for about 42. 

55 will get me a nice 4500 CC with a 12' flatbed set up to tow.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That truck could be had here for about 42.
> 
> 55 will get me a nice 4500 CC with a 12' flatbed set up to tow.


Oh I know, I also pay 13% tax ontop of that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Canada sounds like a crappy place.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That truck could be had here for about 42.
> 
> 55 will get me a nice 4500 CC with a 12' flatbed set up to tow.


I googled it and US sticker price is 57k so only about a 17k diff. It would have been more expensive for me to buy it in US dollars with our current exchange.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can buy a lot of trucks for that 17k difference. 

Are the strip clubs better in canada?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can buy a lot of trucks for that 17k difference.
> 
> Are the strip clubs better in canada?


I've never been to one state side. 15 to 20 bucks for a lapper here.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can buy a lot of trucks for that 17k difference.
> 
> Are the strip clubs better in canada?



The ones in Toronto suck. Plus they don't use bills. They have these coins with a real stupid name, I forget what it is. Anyway, ever try to slip a coin in a chicks g-string? Ain't happening


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> The ones in Toronto suck. Plus they don't use bills. They have these coins with a real stupid name, I forget what it is. Anyway, ever try to slip a coin in a chicks g-string? Ain't happening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah strip bars got real expensive when the toonie came out.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

gbruzze1 said:


> The ones in Toronto suck. Plus they don't use bills. They have these coins with a real stupid name, I forget what it is. Anyway, ever try to slip a coin in a chicks g-string? Ain't happening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're just not applying your self enough.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> The ones in Toronto suck. Plus they don't use bills. They have these coins with a real stupid name, I forget what it is. Anyway, ever try to slip a coin in a chicks g-string? Ain't happening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is the US you can bring a stack of singles and "make it rain" in Canada you bring a roll of loonies and "make it hail".


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Is the US you can bring a stack of singles and "make it rain" in Canada you bring a roll of loonies and "make it hail".



Lmao!!!! I was pretty upset in Toronto. I kept hearing how great Canadian strip clubs were. Didn't realize that was Montreal. We actually only went there to watch the Yankees play the blue jays and then stop off in buffalo to watch the patriots and bills play on the way home. Good time despite the crap strip clubs.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> Lmao!!!! I was pretty upset in Toronto. I kept hearing how great Canadian strip clubs were. Didn't realize that was Montreal. We actually only went there to watch the Yankees play the blue jays and then stop off in buffalo to watch the patriots and bills play on the way home. Good time despite the crap strip clubs.


Montreal is great if you're looking for a hand job in the champagne room.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This has been a good discussion.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Montreal is great if you're looking for a hand job in the champagne room.


That has it's own payload


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Montreal is great if you're looking for a hand job in the champagne room.


Montreal peelers are great, peelers in the falls pretty good but the bars are always packed.
Montreal are usually 10 for a lap, double that in the falls.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah Canada might be higher but don't you guys get free health care? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Builders Inc. said:


> Yeah Canada might be higher but don't you guys get free health care?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No we pay for it in our taxes.

But have to pay separate for your teeth, feet and eyes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Do the strippers have good health care?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Do the strippers have good health care?


You still have to pay for prescription meds, so you aren't any more safe from herpes when she's givin ya the old stripper slide.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have 3.73's in the same rear end that has 4.10's in a newer one.
> 
> Just because it has a Dana 70 doesn't mean it has 4.10's.


I think every configuration in the 2500 has a full floating rear end.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

gbruzze1 said:


> I do now! Thanks!!


no problemo. BTW, the very high alcohol content hand sanitizer, spread generously on key areas of clothing. Explain you always carry it to deal with on the job cuts and abrasions, and musta left the lid loose.

What can you say - you're a klutz...


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> I'm too drunk to hold a camera and too broke from my truck to pay for strippers.


My Note 3 has image stabilization for the camera, so it makes drunk pictures more visible. Being a tech guy, I would assume you would know about such features. 

With the way that debit/credit cards are taking over, you would think strippers would just have their phone with a square-up on a belt clip attached to their body somewhere. Or maybe just something that takes apple/samsung pay. Make it rain 1's and 0's, b*tches! :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

going_commando said:


> My Note 3 has image stabilization for the camera, so it makes drunk pictures more visible. Being a tech guy, I would assume you would know about such features.
> 
> With the way that debit/credit cards are taking over, you would think strippers would just have their phone with a square-up on a belt clip attached to their body somewhere. Or maybe just something that takes apple/samsung pay. Make it rain 1's and 0's, b*tches! :whistling


I'm a tech guy, I drink more than you.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Kiss my bourbon

Edited cuz photobucket sucks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I will take a pic of the factory spec sheet, apparently with this trim package it has 4.10s.


Maybe the 6 speed auto helps this out. 

I drove a 12 valve that had 3.54's for a while. Great economy, didn't get off the line great with 15k behind it.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That truck could be had here for about 42.
> 
> 55 will get me a nice 4500 CC with a 12' flatbed set up to tow.


You can get a crew cab with a 12' bed?
And still tow with it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike-B said:


> You can get a crew cab with a 12' bed?
> And still tow with it?


You can get a crew cab and chassis with several different cab to rear axle center lengths for whatever you want to put on the back.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You can get a crew cab and chassis with several different cab to rear axle center lengths for whatever you want to put on the back.


I was looking for a crew cab with a 12' stake bed to buy at the end of 2014.

Every ford dealer I spoke to said the CA lengths do not support that configuration.
I got the same info from multiple chevy dealers.

I really need just over 10' so I can carry conduit and strut. No dice say the dealers.

What I don't get is I have a few older 7.3L f450s and a cummins 5500 with reading classic utility bodies that measure a touch over 10' inside length. I've got a stake body f450 that is 11'. All crew cabs. I'm not sure what has changed since we bought these truck or is every dealer I'm talking to misinformed?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Possibly. Some lots don't really deal with cab and chassis models. Actually most don't unless they have a commercial division. 

The local dealer is worthless for anything other then cars and trucks that chick's drive. Actually all 3 dealers in town suck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

On line dodge offers a 4500 crew cab with a 197.4" wheel base. I believe that is 84" cab to axle. Should be able to run almost 12' flat bed on that. 

I didn't check the 5500.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I could get a crewcab chassis cab with a wheelbase shorter than 176.2" in a dually.

I mean I could cut the frame down and do it but it would cost demasiado.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I wish I could get a crewcab chassis cab with a wheelbase shorter than 176.2" in a dually.
> 
> I mean I could cut the frame down and do it but it would cost demasiado.


For what reason?


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> On line dodge offers a 4500 crew cab with a 197.4" wheel base. I believe that is 84" cab to axle. Should be able to run almost 12' flat bed on that.
> 
> I didn't check the 5500.


I believe 5500 is the same as us the ford 450.

Yes, you can put a 12' bed on that hangs 5' past the axle and then overhangs your hitch receiver by approximately 2'. I believe that is the problem. I wanted the stake bed and need to tow a loaded 12K trailer. 

We wound up getting a chevy. 10'-4" stake bed. Bed over hung the hitch by a foot.

Took the truck out of the dealers outfitter and had a local fab company extend the frame rails and weld up a hitch assembly so it was actually usable.

It seems the dealers dissaprove of these kind if modifications.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't bumper pull that much (gooseneck), but usually all flat beds have their own built it step bumper/ hitch set up. There is nothing from the factory back there not even tail lights on the last few I looked at. 

My brothers boss runs a couple 450's with 12' beds that have side boxes. 
Bumper tows his concrete equipment with them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This is just going to make me build the truck I really want.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> For what reason?



Parallel parking and plowing snow. Too long otherwise. It's more important I have a crew cab for family than a long bed.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Nine pages of text and no truck pic. This is like a biography of a boring truck. Let's see her with a load hooked to her. Or at least a pic of what she looks like with her high beams on. Or a nice shot of her rear end. Come on... We won't judge. We know it's your wife now. She's all yours and no one else's. You at least gotta show her off a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's the stripper picture , now let's see the truck.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a lazy bastard and haven't taken any pics, hang tight I'll snap a few tomorrow.

I order a new cap for her, until that comes in I'm rocking my DiamondBack.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> I'm a lazy bastard and haven't taken any pics, hang tight I'll snap a few tomorrow.
> 
> I order a new cap for her, until that comes in I'm rocking my DiamondBack.


Remember that time you were going to take a picture of your new truck? That was going to be awesome. Can't forget the stripper pictures, either. Those were going to be great too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It's cold and I don't want to go outside...so this security footage will have to do.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

It does exist everyone! He isn't just pulling our leg!  do you have bed tool boxes built in the sides? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Builders Inc. said:


> It does exist everyone! He isn't just pulling our leg!  do you have bed tool boxes built in the sides?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Ram Boxes, for they are stupid.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You forgot the rest of the bed.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Wait. Is that a 1/2 ton?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You forgot the rest of the bed.


I still have to park it downtown, when I had the 3500 dually with the 14' box very few lots would let you park, and those that did charged you the bus rate; it was a total pain in the ass. The crew with the 6'4" box still fits in parking spaces.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Manny Van.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Manny Van.


Four doors for more whores.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Four doors for more whores.


*Looks at regular cab short bed*. Sigh.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you borrow that shirt from tnt?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Did you borrow that shirt from tnt?


His wife gave it to me after I couldn't find mine. :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> His wife gave it to me after I couldn't find mine. :laughing:



. Round two ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> . Round two ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah he's got a good sense of humor and knows I'm just kidding.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Did you borrow that shirt from tnt?


Thanks, I just spit pop all over my keyboard. :laughing:



Inner10 said:


> Ah he's got a good sense of humor and knows I'm just kidding.


Until he kicks your ass in person!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Filthy already


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That really looks like some serious payload.....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That really looks like some serious payload.....


Damn close to 300 pounds I bet!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

5 cents more a mile now. Wow. Liters!?!? Scratch that


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The only sure bet, is that truck will still be worth stupid amount of money after 3 to 4 years and 100k on it.

I could buy a new 6.4 hemi 3500 CC&C for less than what a your truck will be worth in that 3 to 4 years.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been truck shopping again. 
I don't need a 5500, but that truck was a trucks truck. 65k is stupid money though. 

I liked the 3500 CC&C, get a 12 foot bed on it, 6.4 gas with rubber floors, not horrible at 34k, but I am still too cheap for that payment. 

Guess I need to quit truck shopping.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have been truck shopping again.
> I don't need a 5500, but that truck was a trucks truck. 65k is stupid money though.
> 
> I liked the 3500 CC&C, get a 12 foot bed on it, 6.4 gas with rubber floors, not horrible at 34k, but I am still too cheap for that payment.
> ...


Have you driven the 6.4 gas?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Have you driven the 6.4 gas?


Yes a couple times. One new, one with 36k on it. Said 14 when I was on the highway. Seems to have plenty of power as well.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes a couple times. One new, one with 36k on it. Said 14 when I was on the highway. Seems to have plenty of power as well.


It's strong but not as peppy as I was expecting.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Do all the CC trucks have the Aisin with a PTO?

A tilt n load would be great for loading equipment.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Do all the CC trucks have the Aisin with a PTO?
> 
> A tilt n load would be great for loading equipment.



Not sure. Every thing I have looked at, 6.4 or cummins had the 6pd Aisin, but not sure about pto. 

I would rather not have a tilting bed. 

That's what forklifts are for.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Not sure. Every thing I have looked at, 6.4 or cummins had the 6pd Aisin, but not sure about pto.
> 
> I would rather not have a tilting bed.
> 
> That's what forklifts are for.


I figured a winch and tilting bed would be the cats ass.

When I was a kid my father you to drive all over frigs half acre buying commercial laundry equipment. Not as heavy as you gear but typically 600-1200 pounds each. The best vehicle was a medium duty truck with a 24' box and power lift gate. 

We had a PowerMate lift but that tailgate almost made it too easy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I figured a winch and tilting bed would be the cats ass.
> 
> When I was a kid my father you to drive all over frigs half acre buying commercial laundry equipment. Not as heavy as you gear but typically 600-1200 pounds each. The best vehicle was a medium duty truck with a 24' box and power lift gate.
> 
> We had a PowerMate lift but that tailgate almost made it too easy.


Problem with box trucks is the width. 

Makes it real hard to load a lathe or anything long or tall (some BS are 9 feet tall)

Tilt deck or roll off sounds great, until you want to put that second and third thing on there.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I know John asked me to post some mileage numbers once I got her broken in, so for I've put 14k on it and here's a few things to note:

- In the winter it takes forever to heat up, I mean upwards of 15 minutes of highway driving if its stone cold. Either plug it in, park it inside or buy one with heated seats or else you will freeze.

- If it's cold it has very little power and drinks fuel like a bastard, again plug it in, don't delay putting on your winter grill.

- The discrepancy between highway and city driving is even larger with the Diesel. It loves the highway.

- My driving is mostly city.

My comparison isn't accurate because my gas truck was a 5.7L 1500 Extended cab w/ 6.5' box and a 3.92 Axles, my Diesel is a 2500 6.7 Crew Cab w/6.5' box and 4.10 Axles.

So in the winter when I use to get 12-13MPG on my gasser the Diesel got about 14-15MPG.

Summer the gasser would get 13-14MPG the Diesel gets 15-16MPG.

Now the highway is where it really shines. In the best case scenario my gas truck got 19MPG, that's smooth sailing, nursing the throttle. Best I got in the Diesel was 26MPG.

So the more highway driving I do the better fuel consumption I get, on average I'm probably going to consume 15% less fuel this year. In one vehicle I tend to spend between 5000-8000 dollars a year in fuel. Which would yield a savings of about 1000 bucks. At a 10k premium it's a long payback.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

26 mpg American miles? 3.78 l per gallon? That's very good


----------

